# Reptile Decor in aquarium - safe ?



## baitfish2000 (Mar 11, 2005)

PetSmart had some great deals on nice Reptile Decor (looks like havy platic/resin matrial ) that I would love to put in my fish tank but on its label it says " anti-microbial elements " built into the piece - does anyone know if that would harm the fish ?

The have similar pieces ( material type ) in the aquarium decor - higher priced - and the label does not mention Anti-Microbial...

Thoughts ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would avoid. I used silicone once (accidentally) with "bio-safe" and it killed my fish. I had to tear down the tank and remove it.


----------



## bearwithfish (Dec 20, 2010)

DJRansome said:


> I would avoid. I used silicone once (accidentally) with "bio-safe" and it killed my fish. I had to tear down the tank and remove it.


+1 any ani-microbal or anti- fungal is horrible in a fish tank .... sorry


----------

